# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل فهرس مخطوطات مركز الملك فيصل pdf

## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

فهرس المخطوطات منقول من الوقفية
مجلد 1
مجلد2
مجلد3
مجلد4
مجلد5
مجلد6

----------


## السنونو

جزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## يوسف بن عبدالله

جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك للطاعة

----------


## الدكتور ماجد الشيحاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد الغفور

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب

بكم ثمن التصوير من هذا المركز؟

----------


## أبو طلال العنزي

الروابط لا تعمل

----------


## أم معين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوهاشم

ارغب في تحميل كتاب تعليم الديانة النصيرية . انا محتاجه ضروري

----------

